

When to use classes vs. when to use structs - meteorfox
http://somethingdoneright.net/2015/07/30/when-object-orientation-works-a-rule-of-thumb.html

======
ScottBurson
The Mike Ash blog post linked near the top of this one is IMO more
interesting: [https://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/friday-qa-2015-07-17-when-
to-...](https://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/friday-qa-2015-07-17-when-to-use-swift-
structs-and-classes.html)

The title also matches the submission better. Maybe this was the intended
submission?

